# 10 DAY PRAISE & PRAISE ALOUD CHALLENGE



## kayte (Sep 18, 2009)

*Get into Position*






*TODAY'S SCRIPTURE*

_"Sing, O childless woman, you who have never given birth…"_
*(Isaiah 54:1, NLT)*




*TODAY'S WORD from Joel and Victoria*


Sometimes, when we don't see our dreams and desires coming to pass, we can feel empty and barren like a woman who is unable to have children. But look at what this verse is saying: if you've got unborn promises, don't just sit around in defeat. Don't just give up and say, "Too bad for me." 

But, God says when you're barren, the first thing you need to do is sing a song of praise. You might think, "Well, Joel, I'm kind of depressed today. I'll sing after I have my 'baby.'"

No, this passage wasn't written to people who were holding their baby and had seen their dreams come to pass. It was written to empty-armed people; people who didn't have what they were believing for. Do you know why? 
When you're giving God praise, do you know what you are doing? You are activating your faith and putting yourself into position to give birth to that promise. You are setting yourself up for God to move on your behalf.

Why don't you get into position today by singing a song of praise? All throughout the day, thank Him for what He is doing in your life and watch those dreams and desires come to pass.





*A PRAYER FOR TODAY*

"Father in heaven, I surrender all my questions, all my doubts, all my fears to You today. I know that You have a plan to fulfill every dream and desire in my heart. I choose to sing praises to You this day and thank You for Your goodness and faithfulness in my life. In Jesus' Name. Amen."


----------



## kayte (Sep 18, 2009)

_Why don't you *get into position today *by *singing a song of praise*? All throughout the day, thank Him for what He is doing in your life and watch those dreams and desires come to pass._


Every day Joel Osteen has been sending a word of encouragemnt in my inbox
along the idea of praise in advance.
When I was experiencing one of the most hurtful destructive break ups of my life.....
my mother encouraged me to clap my hands loudly and sing Hallelujah aloud
and though I felt foolish having no  human logical reason in the natural to exult in this way...
without something miraculous prompting it
I did it and it did shift energy in that moment ...in that moment the grief changed to
the focus on God .... 
and even if it does not ..even if one is still in worry or despair.....
the act of doing such a means of worship is........FATH IN ACTION
is MUSTARD SEED FAITH

I felt the urge to share..I was just going  to do it privately 
 because it keeps coming up..and I've learned to pay attention
but I know I will be more accountable if others join in 
as the Lord said where two or more are gathered 
there I AM 

indeed when I opened to  CF this morning with this thread in mind 
I saw  Mitcy had already bumped up a thread that eloquently 
focused passionately fervently on this very concept  then I knew 
the prompting of the spirit were confirmed 

Faith
Hebrews 11:1 says, “Faith is the substance of things hoped for and the evidence of things not seen. ... 

CONSCIOUS PRAISE..not just the awe and love we feel for God 
but making a decision
actually more than a decision.. a committement..Lord I choose to commit to give thee 
praise THROUGHOUT THE DAY /EVENING for thou art Wonderful and Merciful 
It is praying without ceasing

_ I invite us to post daily either the words of praise we used or 
to mark the day as keeping the committment.

I chose 10 days beginning sundown to honor  Rosh Hoshannah 
and Yom Kippur...which are High Holy Days and all over the world Messianic Christians 
will join their Jewish sisters and brothers in deep prayer,reflection, repentance,and praise 

I will bump up past wisdom from CF on Faith and Praise
and or post articles in this thread to give us Godly strength


See the first one below 
May the Lord richly  bless us all so we may in turn be a most humble and abundant blessing to HIS people    _


----------



## kayte (Sep 18, 2009)

_Faith is the substance of things hoped for and the evidence of things not seen.” _

Start your own how-to-pray-and-get-results guidelines as if you were going to share it with other people.  Then start sharing it with other people.  Could substance be prayer strategies?


*Follow up with your prayers*.  If you are praying for someone, pray very specific. Follow up by calling the person you are praying for and expect results from your prayers.  Believe it or not, your follow up will increase the faith of the people you’re praying for which puts them in the position of receiving.  Could encouragement and communicating be substances?  


*Gauge your success in small portions.* 
 If you are seeing no results from a prayer, try breaking the prayer into smaller portions and work on them in specific check points.  Jesus said a person has to believe that they receive what they pray for when they pray for it. (Mark 11:23).  Based on this scripture expectation has to be an anchor for the prayer.  Could expectation be substance?

*When you begin to see signs of little success instead of becoming discouraged bring the Holy Spirit in as a Helper or Counselor*.  The Holy Spirit is always with us and is probably the prompter for your prayers in the first place.  However, the Holy Spirit wears many hats—Helper and Counselor are two of them.  Could accurate information be substances?


*Don’t take no for an answer*. 
 As long as you are not praying for something inappropriate, praying for something that hinders God from working out consequences that lead to repentance in someone’s life, or trying to selfishly manipulate circumstances to your advantage then God is glad to hear from you.  He loves to give good gifts to his children.  God knows that answered prayer encourages people.  Could persistent patience be substance?

*Keep a comprehensive list of your prayer life*. 
 Document the things you are praying for and their answers.  Resurrect cold cases and rework those prayers. Create a log of answered prayers in a beautiful book that is meant to become a sacred family heirloom to your children and grandchildren.  Encourage them to do the same.  Could the testimony of your past faith be substance for today’s prayers?

*Act on your prayers.*  Find one step you can take toward your answer and watch God open doors as you approach them.  If you are not getting an open door then search out a different step you can take.  Do what you know to do and God will “be faithful to complete the good work He has begun in you.”  Could action and motion be substance?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you again for confrimation. I am in this.


----------



## kayte (Sep 18, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Thank you again for confrimation. I am in this.


 
Amen.Thank you... 
Thanking Mitcy too.
and when I went to the store on an errand and was looking at old-y CDs..I picked up one and the first track I saw was FAITH 
which is a secular tune that deals with a breakup


I love you God!
Guess I just cldnt wait till the evening


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 18, 2009)

kayte said:


> Amen.Thank you...
> Thanking Mitcy too.
> and when I went to the store on an errand and was looking at old-y CDs..I picked up one and the first track I saw was FAITH
> which is a secular tune that deals with a breakup
> ...


 

Yes, I saw her bump up the Praise your way to your break through.

Then I got an email from my Pastor today

"If you need a breakthrough...PRAISE GOD BEFORE YOU GET IT! Your praise is what attract Him to you,,,Go ahead...I dare you...DANCE IN ADVANCE!!!!"


I love God for his confirmations.


----------



## kayte (Sep 18, 2009)

> Then I got an email from my Pastor *today*
> "If you need a breakthrough*...PRAISE GOD BEFORE YOU GET IT*! Your praise is what attract Him to you,,,Go ahead...I dare you...DANCE IN ADVANCE!!!!"


 


oh my goodness
alrighty then.....

join in sisters


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0&feature=PlayList&p=90471393615656DF

Praise Him in Advance! Marvin Saap.
.


----------



## kayte (Sep 18, 2009)

Day 1..
in Day of Praise 

PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLLESSSINFS FLOW
PRAISE HIM ALL CREATURES HERE BELOW
PRAISE HIM ABOVE YE HEAVENLY HOSTS 
PRAISE FATHER, SON, AND HOLY GHOST 
AMEN

I prayed and sang this out loud 
and each day will praise ad sing out loud
to our AWESOME GOD 
thank you Lord for this opportunity...
I love you Lord


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 18, 2009)

Day1-If I spoke for a thousand years I could never praise you enough  dear Lord.
         If I said thank you and never stopped it wouldn't be enough.
         Your presence inspires and encourages me and your everlasting love lifts me up.
         All Glory, Praise , Honor and Majesty be unto you O Lord. Let everything that has breath praise the Lord!


                            Song
                            I love the Father .
                            I love his only Son.
                            I love the spirit.
                            I love the three in one.
                            For he created me.
                            Redeemed and set me free
                            Praise him, Praise him, Praise him, Praise him.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 19, 2009)

Deuteronomy 10:21 (New International Version)

21 He is your praise; he is your God, who performed for you those great and awesome wonders you saw with your own eyes


----------



## kayte (Sep 20, 2009)

Day 2 of Days of Praise 

Song 
Praise ye the Lord Oh Bless His Holy Name
Praise ye the Lord and Bless His Holy Name


----------



## OhmyKimB (Sep 20, 2009)

OOOOOOOOhhhhh!!!!! I join I join!


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 20, 2009)

Deuteronomy 32:3
I will proclaim the name of the LORD. Oh, praise the greatness of our God!


----------



## kayte (Sep 20, 2009)

Defiant Praise


21 September 2009 Print version    PDA version     
Judges 7:19-20 'Gideon and the hundred men with him reached the edge of the camp at the beginning of the middle watch, just after they had changed the guard. They blew their trumpets and broke the jars that were in their hands. The three companies blew the trumpets and smashed the jars. Grasping the torches in their left hands and holding in their right hands the trumpets they were to blow, they shouted, "A sword for the LORD and for Gideon!"'(NIV) 

We praise God partly because it is a powerful weapon in our armoury. In a sense, praise is like the blowing of a trumpet which declares that, whatever the enemy may do God and his people will be victorious. Spiritual battles cannot be fought with natural weapons (2 Cor. 10:3-4) and praise, being a spiritual weapon, is powerful to frustrate the works of Satan (Ps. 149:6-9). When you read Judges 6 and 7, you begin to wonder why God went to so much trouble just to get Gideon to blow a trumpet. This guy was hiding in a winepress yet God set him aside to muster the men of Israel for war. Certainly, he's an unlikely hero. Somewhere underneath the layers of fear and defeatism in Gideon's heart, however, God saw a desire to fight back under the pressure. When Gideon eventually blew his horn, he was calling the Israelites to recognize the strength of their God. He was declaring that, although they were mightily outnumbered, they would come out the winners because, and only because, God was with them. Today, many Christians are hiding in winepresses, afraid to really let their dreams out lest they be squashed. So many have lost their resolve to fight back when in a corner. In those pressure times, we need to re-sound the trumpet of war, declaring that God is on our side. We need to open our mouths in praise, constantly declaring that ours is a God who overcomes even the worst threats and opposition. 

Prayer: Dear Lord, help me to sound the trumpet of war in praise. Help me to open my mouth in defiant praise, even when the enemy seems to be all around. I want to focus on your character and your promises, not on my problems.' 

© 2003-2004 Mal Fletcher


----------



## kayte (Sep 21, 2009)

Psalm 67 (King James Version)

Psalm 67
 1God be merciful unto us, and bless us; and cause his face to shine upon us; Selah. 

 2That thy way may be known upon earth, thy saving health among all nations. 

 3Let the people praise thee, O God; let all the people praise thee. 

 4O let the nations be glad and sing for joy: for thou shalt judge the people righteously, and govern the nations upon earth. Selah. 

 5Let the people praise thee, O God; let all the people praise thee. 

 6Then shall the earth yield her increase; and God, even our own God, shall bless us. 

 7God shall bless us; and all the ends of the earth shall fear him.


song 
Let the people praise theee o Lord


----------



## Laela (Sep 21, 2009)

I Thessalonians 5:18
"_*In* everything give thanks; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you._"
I'm careful not to thank God FOR everything, for not everything we go through or experience is the will of God 


*Song:*
_If you want to feel the Presence of the Lord,
Why don't you Praise Him?
Lift Your Hands and Praise Him!
If you want to feel the Presence of the Lord,
Why don't you Lift Up your Hands and Praise the Lord.

Praise Him in the Morning,
And in the Noontime,
And in the Evening.

Praise Him all Ye People,
Why don't You Lift Up Your Hands and Praise the Lord?_


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 21, 2009)

Psalm 150
Let All Things Praise the LORD
 1 Praise the LORD!

         Praise God in His sanctuary;
         Praise Him in His mighty firmament!

 2 Praise Him for His mighty acts;
         Praise Him according to His excellent greatness!

 3 Praise Him with the sound of the trumpet;
         Praise Him with the lute and harp!
 4 Praise Him with the timbrel and dance;
         Praise Him with stringed instruments and flutes!
 5 Praise Him with loud cymbals;
         Praise Him with clashing cymbals!

 6 Let everything that has breath praise the LORD.

         Praise the LORD!


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2009)

*Psalm 33*
Sing joyfully to the LORD, you righteous;
it is fitting for the upright to praise him.

Praise the LORD with the harp;
make music to him on the ten-stringed lyre.

Sing to him a new song;
play skillfully, and shout for joy.

For the word of the LORD is right and true;
he is faithful in all he does.

The LORD loves righteousness and justice;
the earth is full of his unfailing love.

*Song:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBN3FeJHLVY
_Hallelujah, 
Hallelujah
Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Amen.

Hallelujah
Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Amen._


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 22, 2009)

2 Samuel 22:47
"The LORD lives! Praise be to my Rock! Exalted be God, the Rock, my Savior!

Song-
 How great is our God
 How great is his name
 He's the greatest one forever the same
 He rolled back the water of the mighty Red Sea and he said I'll be with you 
 Put your trust in me


----------



## kayte (Sep 23, 2009)

Psalm 138
Give Thanks to the LORD
Of David.
 1 I give you thanks, O LORD, with my whole heart;
   before the gods I sing your praise;
2 bow down toward your holy temple
   and give thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness,
   for you have exalted above all things
   your name and your word.
3 On the day I called, you answered me;
   my strength of soul you increased.
 4 All the kings of the earth shall give you thanks, O LORD,
   for they have heard the words of your mouth,
5 and they shall sing of the ways of the LORD,
   for great is the glory of the LORD.



*Song *
_Oh bless the Lord my soul!
His praise to thee proclaim!
And all that is within me join,
To bless His holy name!
Oh yeah!
Oh bless the Lord my soul!
His mercies bear in mind!
Forget not all His benefits,
The Lord, to thee, is kind.

He will not always chide
He will with patience wait
His wrath is ever slow to rise
Oh bless the Lord
And ready to abate
And ready to abate
Oh yeah!
Oh bless the lord
Bless the lord my soul
Oh bless the lord my soul! He pardons all thy sins
Prolongs thy feeble breath
He healeths thine infirmities
And ransoms thee from death
He clothes thee with his love
Upholds thee with his truth
And like an eagle he renews
The vigor of thy youth Then bless His holy name
Whose grace hath made thee whole
Whose love and kindness crowns
Thy days
Oh bless the lord
Bless the lord my soul
Oh bless the lord my soul! Bless the lord my soul
Oh bless the lord my soul!
Bless the lord my soul
Oh bless the lord my soul!
Bless the lord, bless the lord
My soul!
Bless the lord my soul!_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 23, 2009)

What a beautiful way to start the day! Thanks, Kayte.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 23, 2009)

Psalm 40:3
He put a new song in my mouth, a hymn of praise to our God. Many will see and fear and put their trust in the LORD.


----------



## Laela (Sep 23, 2009)

*Psalms 150:6*
_Let everything that has breath....
PRAISE THE LORD! 
_

*Song:*
And all the powers of darkness tremble at what they’ve just heard,
'Cause all the powers of darkness can’t drown out a single word...

When all God's Children Sing _"Glory, Glory! Hallelujah! He Reigns!"  _

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8R9ZPT2T-I


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 24, 2009)

Pslams 150

1 Praise the LORD! Praise God in his heavenly dwelling; praise him in his mighty heaven!

2 Praise him for his mighty works; praise his unequaled greatness!

3 Praise him with a blast of the trumpet; praise him with the lyre and harp!

4 Praise him with the tambourine and dancing; praise him with stringed instruments and flutes!

5 Praise him with a clash of cymbals; praise him with loud clanging cymbals.

6 Let everything that lives sing praises to the LORD! Praise the LORD!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0

Ever since this challenge- I have been just singing Marvin Saap "Praise Him in Advance".


----------



## kayte (Sep 24, 2009)

Living With Enthusiasm

24 September 2009  

_Zephaniah 3:17 
'The LORD your God is with you, he is mighty to save. He will take great delight in you, he will quiet you with his love, he will rejoice over you with singing.' (NIV)_ 

Have you ever met a 'mega-spiro'? They're the ones who come to church carrying huge King James Family Bibles. They're always quoting scriptures they don't understand, just to demonstrate their superior brand of spirituality. They claim to have real joy, 'deep joy'. The problem is that their joy's so deep you can't find it! They look like they've been baptized in lemon juice. I have a feeling that God enjoys their company about as much as I do. After all, *God invented enthusiasm*. *In Genesis, God was thrilled by what he'd made *(Gen. 1:31). There are many verses that talk about God being interested in and enthusiastic about his creation - especially humankind. *This verse in Zephaniah, in the literal Hebrew rendition, tells us that God wants to 'jump for joy, skip, leap and spin around' us. David knew how to express his faith and his love for God. In praise, he whirled about so much that his wife accused him of going too far *(2 Sam. 6:20). Interestingly, he was wearing the linen ephod of a priest when he did this, which shows us that enthusiasm is not irreverent or distasteful to God. It's part of our priestly ministry. God isn't looking for exhibitionism, or weird behaviour that simply makes us look like oddities and turns people away from him. What he does want, are people who are not ashamed to express their passion and enthusiasm for him. That enthusiasm is a God-given gift and one worth putting on display, because it reflects what he is like. 

Prayer: Father, I want to learn to live with enthusiasm. I want to live as if you really are excited about me and my life. I want to praise you before other people without reservation or inhibition.'


----------



## kayte (Sep 24, 2009)

The LORD is gracious, and full of compassion;
slow to anger, and of great mercy. 
 9 The LORD is good to all:
and his tender mercies are over all his works. 
 10 All thy works shall praise thee, O LORD;
and thy saints shall bless thee. 
 11 They shall speak of the glory of thy kingdom,
and talk of thy power; 
 12 to make known to the sons of men his mighty acts,
and the glorious majesty of his kingdom. 
 13 Thy kingdom is an everlasting kingdom,
and thy dominion endureth throughout all generations. 
 14 The LORD upholdeth all that fall,
and raiseth up all those that be bowed down. 
 15 The eyes of all wait upon thee;
and thou givest them their meat in due season. 
 16 Thou openest thine hand,
and satisfiest the desire of every living thing. 
 17 The LORD is righteous in all his ways,
and holy in all his works. 
 18 The LORD is nigh unto all them that call upon him,
to all that call upon him in truth. 
 19 He will fulfil the desire of them that fear him:
he also will hear their cry, and will save them. 
 20 The LORD preserveth all them that love him:
but all the wicked will he destroy. 
 21 My mouth shall speak the praise of the LORD:
and let all flesh bless his holy name for ever and ever. 


*Song.. We Will Glorify* 
We will glorify the King of Kings,
We will glorify the Lamb,
We will glorify the Lord of Lords,
Who_ is the great I Am.

Lord Jehovah reigns in majesty,
We will bow before His throne,
We will worship Him in righteousness,
We will worship Him alone.

He is Lord of heaven, Lord of earth,
He is Lord of all who live,
He is Lord above the universe,
All praise to Him we give.

Hallelujah to the King of Kings,
Hallelujah to the Lamb.
Hallelujah to the Lord of Lords,
Who is the great I Am.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 24, 2009)

Psalm 100 NLT



Praise the Lord!
Yes, give praise, O servants of the Lord.
Praise the name of the Lord!
Blessed be the name of the Lord forever and ever.
Everywhere--from east to west--
praise the name of the Lord.
For the Lord is high above the nations;
His glory is far greater than the heavens.
Who can be compared with the Lord our God,
who is enthroned on high?
Far below Him are the heavens and the earth.
He stoops to look, and He lifts the poor from the dirt
and the needy from the garbage dump.
He sets them among princes,
even the princes of His own people!
He gives the barren woman a home,
so that she becomes a happy mother.
Praise the Lord!


Song- We're in Bible School today
          Jesus loves to hear us pray
          Let us worship
          Let us sing
          Praises to our God and King


----------



## Laela (Sep 24, 2009)

*Psalms 123
Unto thee lift I up mine eyes, O thou that dwellest in the heavens.

Behold, as the eyes of servants look unto the hand of their masters, and as the eyes of a maiden unto the hand of her mistress; so our eyes wait upon the LORD our God, until that he have mercy upon us.

Have mercy upon us, O LORD, have mercy upon us: for we are exceedingly filled with contempt.

Our soul is exceedingly filled with the scorning of those that are at ease, and with the contempt of the proud.*

*Song*:
_I will lift my eyes to the Maker of the Mountains I can't climb
I will lift my eyes to the of the Calmer of the Oceans raging wild
I will lift mye eyes to the Healer of the Hurt I hold inside
I will lift my eyes, lift my eyes to YOU._
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtAjrNqEsoM


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 25, 2009)

IMPOSSIBLE WITH MAN, POSSIBLE WITH GOD

"And he said, the things which are impossible with men are possible with God" (Luke 18:27). 

Also New Living Translation-

Luke 18:27

He replied, "What is impossible from a human perspective is possible with God".

I am praising the Lord in Advance!
over the impossible.



Lyrics to Hallelujah Anyhow :Brooklyn Tabernacle Choir!
I believe I'll testify
God's been good to me
Through every test and trial
I've got the victory
The enemy has tried his best
To make me turn around me bring me down
But my God's never failed me yet
So I'm gonna stand my ground

No matter what comes my way
I'll lift my voice and say
Hallelujah anyhow'..

Wait a minute one more time
Think I'll say it again
God's been so good to me
And He's my closest friend
I've come to far to turn around now
I'm gonna stand I'm gonna wait
Watch God work it out somehow

No matter what comes my way
I'll lift my voice and say
Hallelujah anyhow'..

Oh, Hallelu Halleu anyhow
Hallelu Halleu anyhow
Hallelu Halleu anyhow
No matter what comes my way
I'll lift my voice 
REPEAT CHORUS
Hallelu Halleu anyhow
Hallelu Halleu anyhow ' I'll keep singing
Hallelu Halleu anyhow
Hallelu Halleu anyhow


----------



## Laela (Sep 25, 2009)

I got up this morning with Praise on my heart... Broke out in praise listening to Revelation Song. I'm meditation on Psalms 92 today.

God Bless you Kayte for starting this praise challenge.  Sometimes we never know what impact our actions/words will have on others. I almost gave up on the CF forum, but this thread got my attention.


*PRAISE REPORT*
I've been having a great week! I'm praising God for opening a door no man can close. Three weeks ago, DH had quit a position that kept his career stagnant. I've been praying for him. This week he started a position that pays more and is more flexible.   Yesterday a client got a house she always wanted and couldn't thank me enough for helping her find that house, she even left a voice mail of gratitude last night. 


*PSALMS 92*
_*IT IS A GOOD THING TO GIVE THANKS UNTO THE LORD, AND TO SING PRAISES UNTO THY NAME, O MOST HIGH:

To shew forth thy lovingkindness in the morning, and thy faithfulness every night,

Upon an instrument of ten strings, and upon the psaltery; upon the harp with a solemn sound.

For thou, LORD, hast made me glad through thy work: I will triumph in the works of thy hands.

O LORD, how great are thy works! and thy thoughts are very deep.

A brutish man knoweth not; neither doth a fool understand this.

When the wicked spring as the grass, and when all the workers of iniquity do flourish; it is that they shall be destroyed for ever:

But thou, LORD, art most high for evermore.

For, lo, thine enemies, O LORD, for, lo, thine enemies shall perish; all the workers of iniquity shall be scattered.

But my horn shalt thou exalt like the horn of an unicorn: I shall be anointed with fresh oil.

Mine eye also shall see my desire on mine enemies, and mine ears shall hear my desire of the wicked that rise up against me.

The righteous shall flourish like the palm tree: he shall grow like a cedar in Lebanon.

Those that be planted in the house of the LORD shall flourish in the courts of our God.

They shall still bring forth fruit in old age; they shall be fat and flourishing;

To shew that the LORD is upright: he is my rock, and there is no unrighteousness in him.*_


*
"Revelation Song" by Philips Craig & Dean: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTGqmMG3Eyo

_Holy, Holy, Holy  (Trinity)
is the Lord God Almighty
Who was and is and is to come!
With all Creation I sing
Praise to the King of Kings
You are my everything and
I WILL ADORE YOU!_


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 25, 2009)

Laela said:


> I got up this morning with Praise on my heart... Broke out in praise listening to Revelation Song. I'm meditation on Psalms 92 today.
> 
> God Bless you Kayte for starting this praise challenge.  Sometimes we never know what impact our actions/words will have on others. I almost gave up on the CF forum, but this thread got my attention.
> 
> ...



Praise the Lord!!  I loved reading your praise report, and I agree this Praise challenge has been very helpful and a blessing.


----------



## kayte (Sep 25, 2009)

> Praise the Lord!! _I loved reading your praise report_,


me too!!!!!!
I could feel the Praise coming right through the computer *** 
it gave me such hope


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 25, 2009)

Laela said:


> I got up this morning with Praise on my heart... Broke out in praise listening to Revelation Song. I'm meditation on Psalms 92 today.
> 
> God Bless you Kayte for starting this praise challenge. Sometimes we never know what impact our actions/words will have on others. I almost gave up on the CF forum, but this thread got my attention.
> 
> ...


 

Amen! Wonderful Praise Report.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 25, 2009)

Psalm 148

 1 Praise the LORD. [a]
       Praise the LORD from the heavens,
       praise him in the heights above.

 2 Praise him, all his angels,
       praise him, all his heavenly hosts.

 3 Praise him, sun and moon,
       praise him, all you shining stars.

 4 Praise him, you highest heavens
       and you waters above the skies.

 5 Let them praise the name of the LORD,
       for he commanded and they were created.

 6 He set them in place for ever and ever;
       he gave a decree that will never pass away.

 7 Praise the LORD from the earth,
       you great sea creatures and all ocean depths,

 8 lightning and hail, snow and clouds,
       stormy winds that do his bidding,

 9 you mountains and all hills,
       fruit trees and all cedars,

 10 wild animals and all cattle,
       small creatures and flying birds,

 11 kings of the earth and all nations,
       you princes and all rulers on earth,

 12 young men and maidens,
       old men and children.

 13 Let them praise the name of the LORD,
       for his name alone is exalted;
       his splendor is above the earth and the heavens.

 14 He has raised up for his people a horn, *
       the praise of all his saints,
       of Israel, the people close to his heart.
       Praise the LORD.*


----------



## kayte (Sep 26, 2009)

Mathew 21 
Say to the Daughter of Zion, 
      'See, your king comes to you, 
   gentle and riding on a donkey, 
      on a colt, the foal of a donkey.' "[a] 

 6The disciples went and did as Jesus had instructed them. 7They brought the donkey and the colt, placed their cloaks on them, and Jesus sat on them. 8A very large crowd spread their cloaks on the road, while others cut branches from the trees and spread them on the road. 9The crowds that went ahead of him and those that followed shouted, 

_"Hosanna to the Son of David!" 
   "Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!" 
   "Hosanna in the highest!" _

10When Jesus entered Jerusalem, the whole city was stirred and asked, "Who is this?" 
 11The crowds answered, "This is Jesus, the prophet from Nazareth in Galilee

*Song* *Praise to the Lord theAlmighty the King of Creation*
Praise to the Lord, the Almighty 
The King of creation 
O my soul, praise Him 
For He is thy health and salvation 
All ye who hear, now to His temple draw near 
Praise Him in glad adoration 

Praise to the Lord 
Who o'er all things so wondrously reigneth 
Shelters thee under His wings 
Yea, so gently sustaineth 
Hast thou not seen how thy desires e'er have been 
Granted in what He ordaineth 

Chorus: 
Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah 

Praise to the Lord 
Who doth prosper thy work and defend thee 
Surely His goodness and mercy here daily attend thee 
Ponder anew what the Almighty can do 
If with His love He befriend thee 

Praise to the Lord, O let all that is in me adore Him 
All that hath life and breath 
Come now with praises before Him 
Let the 'amen' sound from His people again 
Gladly for'ere we adore Him


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Laela said:


> *"Revelation Song" by Philips Craig & Dean: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTGqmMG3Eyo
> 
> _Holy, Holy, Holy (Trinity)_
> _is the Lord God Almighty_
> ...


 

GIRL!  I LOVE that song!  It's so annointed, I go up in praise everytime I hear it.


----------



## Laela (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, Ms. Changed... it's a great Worship song indeed! Gets me everytime...

God bless


----------



## Laela (Sep 26, 2009)

*Psalm 23*
_
*The Lord is my Shepherd; I shall not want.
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures:
He leadeth me beside the still waters.
He restoreth my soul:
He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His name' sake.

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil: For thou art with me; 
Thy rod and thy staff, they comfort me.
Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies;
Thou annointest my head with oil; My cup runneth over.
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life,
and I will dwell in the House of the Lord forever.[/*I]_

Song:
*I Just Wanna Say*, _by Israel Houghton_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaFYjMg69k4&feature=fvw


The Righteous will never be forsaken...thank you Jesus. I'm not afraid, I know that you are with me. Always!


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 27, 2009)

Psalm 71

 1 In you, O LORD, I have taken refuge;
       let me never be put to shame.

 2 Rescue me and deliver me in your righteousness;
       turn your ear to me and save me.

 3 Be my rock of refuge,
       to which I can always go;
       give the command to save me,
       for you are my rock and my fortress.

 4 Deliver me, O my God, from the hand of the wicked,
       from the grasp of evil and cruel men.

 5 For you have been my hope, O Sovereign LORD,
       my confidence since my youth.

 6 From birth I have relied on you;
       you brought me forth from my mother's womb.
       I will ever praise you.

 7 I have become like a portent to many,
       but you are my strong refuge.

 8 My mouth is filled with your praise,
       declaring your splendor all day long.

 9 Do not cast me away when I am old;
       do not forsake me when my strength is gone.

 10 For my enemies speak against me;
       those who wait to kill me conspire together.

 11 They say, "God has forsaken him;
       pursue him and seize him,
       for no one will rescue him."

 12 Be not far from me, O God;
       come quickly, O my God, to help me.

 13 May my accusers perish in shame;
       may those who want to harm me
       be covered with scorn and disgrace.

 14 But as for me, I will always have hope;
       I will praise you more and more.

 15 My mouth will tell of your righteousness,
       of your salvation all day long,
       though I know not its measure.

 16 I will come and proclaim your mighty acts, O Sovereign LORD;
       I will proclaim your righteousness, yours alone.

 17 Since my youth, O God, you have taught me,
       and to this day I declare your marvelous deeds.

 18 Even when I am old and gray,
       do not forsake me, O God,
       till I declare your power to the next generation,
       your might to all who are to come.

 19 Your righteousness reaches to the skies, O God,
       you who have done great things.
       Who, O God, is like you?

 20 Though you have made me see troubles, many and bitter,
       you will restore my life again;
       from the depths of the earth
       you will again bring me up.

 21 You will increase my honor
       and comfort me once again.

 22 I will praise you with the harp
       for your faithfulness, O my God;
       I will sing praise to you with the lyre,
       O Holy One of Israel.

 23 My lips will shout for joy
       when I sing praise to you—
       I, whom you have redeemed.

 24 My tongue will tell of your righteous acts
       all day long,
       for those who wanted to harm me
       have been put to shame and confusion.

Song-
I have decided to follow Jesus
I have decided to follow Jesus
I have decided to follow Jesus
No turning back
No turning back


----------



## kayte (Sep 27, 2009)

Luke 1: 46-55

My soul doth magnify the Lord. 
And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour. 
Because he hath regarded the humility of his handmaid; for behold from henceforth all generations shall call me blessed. 
Because he that is mighty, hath done great things to me; and holy is his name. 
And his mercy is from generation unto generations, to them that fear him. 
He hath shewed might in his arm: he hath scattered the proud in the conceit of their heart. 
He hath put down the mighty from their seat, and hath exalted the humble. 
He hath filled the hungry with good things; and the rich he hath sent empty away. 
He hath received Israel his servant, being mindful of his mercy: 
As he spoke to our fathers, to Abraham and to his seed for ever.
My soul doth magnify the Lord. And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour. Because he hath regarded the humility of his handmaid
*
Song*
*Lift Up Your Heads Ye Mighty Gates*
Lift up your heads ye mighty gates 
be hold the King of Glory waits 
the King of King is drawing near 
the Savior of the world is here 
life and slavation He doth bring
wherefore rejoice and glady sing
we praise thee  Father now 
Creator wise art thou


----------



## Laela (Sep 27, 2009)

*Deuteronomy 10:17-18 * 
For the LORD your God is God of gods, and Lord of lords, a great God, a mighty, and a terrible, which regardeth not persons, nor taketh reward: 

*Psalm 68:35*
You are awesome, O God, in your sanctuary; the God of Israel gives power and strength to his people. Praise be to God!

*Exodus 15:11*
Who is like You, O Lord, among the gods? Who is like You, glorious in holiness, awesome in splendor, doing wonders?

Our God IS an Awsome God. 

*Song*
_Our God is an Awesome God
He Reigns
From Heaven Above
With Wisdom, Power and Love,
Our God is Awesome God_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38V8jnN1Kpw


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 27, 2009)

Daniel 2:20-23- Then Daniel praised the God of heaven 20 and said:
       "Praise be to the name of God for ever and ever;
       wisdom and power are his.

 21 He changes times and seasons;
       he sets up kings and deposes them.
       He gives wisdom to the wise
       and knowledge to the discerning.

 22 He reveals deep and hidden things;
       he knows what lies in darkness,
       and light dwells with him.

 23 I thank and praise you, O God of my fathers:
       You have given me wisdom and power,
       you have made known to me what we asked of you,
       you have made known to us the dream of the king."

Song
Why worry when you can pray
Take Jesus he'll be your stay
Don't be a doubting Thomas 
Just lean upon his promise
Why worry,worry.worry,worry
When you can pray


----------



## kayte (Sep 28, 2009)

The challenge began on the eve of Rosh Hashanah...to end on Yom Kippur
Last night I went to a beautiful Messianic Kol Nidre 
Yom Kippur service where this was exclaimed 



> Exodus 15:11
> Who is like You, O Lord, among the gods? Who is like You, glorious in holiness, awesome in splendor, doing wonders?



Today at Sundown formally ends our 10 day challenge..please  feel free to 
PUSH ahead regardless in this thread, and/or otherwise. 

PRAISE
UNTIL 
SOMETHING
HAPPENS

and then of course Praise some more!
_See you all at the Praise Reports thread! _


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 28, 2009)

kayte said:


> The challenge began on the eve of Rosh Hashanah...to end on Yom Kippur
> Last night I went to a beautiful Messianic Kol Nidre
> Yom Kippur service where this was exclaimed
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2009)

I love that! P.U.S.H.

This was one very inspiring and refreshing challenge and, of course, the praise doesn't end here. God is great ..he is Awesome! He's the same God for all of us...yesterday, today and forever.





kayte said:


> The challenge began on the eve of Rosh Hashanah...to end on Yom Kippur
> Last night I went to a beautiful Messianic Kol Nidre
> Yom Kippur service where this was exclaimed
> 
> ...


----------



## kayte (Sep 28, 2009)

> , of course, the praise doesn't end here. God is great ..he is Awesome! He's the same God for all of us...yesterday, today and forever.



amen
pray/praise without ceasing


----------



## kayte (Sep 28, 2009)

*DAY10*
1 Samuel 2
Hannah's Prayer 
 1 Then Hannah prayed and said: 
_"My heart rejoices in the LORD; 
       in the LORD my horn [a] is lifted high. 
       My mouth boasts over my enemies, 
       for I delight in your deliverance. 
 2 "There is no one holy * like the LORD; 
       there is no one besides you; 
       there is no Rock like our God. *_* 3 "Do not keep talking so proudly 
       or let your mouth speak such arrogance, 
       for the LORD is a God who knows, 
       and by him deeds are weighed. 

 4 "The bows of the warriors are broken, 
       but those who stumbled are armed with strength. 

 5 Those who were full hire themselves out for food, 
       but those who were hungry hunger no more. 
       She who was barren has borne seven children, 
       but she who has had many sons pines away. 

 6 "The LORD brings death and makes alive; 
       he brings down to the grave [c] and raises up. 

 7 The LORD sends poverty and wealth; 
       he humbles and he exalts. 

 8 He raises the poor from the dust 
       and lifts the needy from the ash heap; 
       he seats them with princes 
       and has them inherit a throne of honor. 
       "For the foundations of the earth are the LORD's; 
       upon them he has set the world. 

 9 He will guard the feet of his saints, 
       but the wicked will be silenced in darkness. 
       "It is not by strength that one prevails; 

 10 those who oppose the LORD will be shattered. 
       He will thunder against them from heaven; 
       the LORD will judge the ends of the earth. 
       "He will give strength to his king 
       and exalt the horn of his anointed." 


Song 
Hallelujah Chorus

King of kings, and Lord of lords,
|: King of kings, and Lord of lords, :|
And Lord of lords,
And He shall reign,
And He shall reign forever and ever,
King of kings, forever and ever,
And Lord of lords,
Hallelujah! Hallelujah!

And He shall reign forever and ever,
|: King of kings! and Lord of lords! :|
And He shall reign forever and ever,
King of kings! and Lord of lords!
Hallelujah! Hallelujah! Hallelujah! Hallelujah!
Hallelujah!*


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 28, 2009)

Job 42- 1 Then Job answered the LORD and said:

 2 “I know that You can do everything,
      And that no purpose of Yours can be withheld from You.

 3 You asked, ‘Who is this who hides counsel without knowledge?’
      Therefore I have uttered what I did not understand,
      Things too wonderful for me, which I did not know.

 4 Listen, please, and let me speak;
      You said, ‘I will question you, and you shall answer Me.’

 5 “I have heard of You by the hearing of the ear,
      But now my eye sees you.



PRAISE THE LORD!!


----------



## kayte (Sep 28, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Job 42- 1 Then Job answered the LORD and said:
> 
> 2 “I know that You can do everything,
> And that no purpose of Yours can be withheld from You.
> ...


 
I LOVE THIS!
I WANTED TO POST THE LOR'D OWN APPRAISAL OF HIMSELF
FORM JOB WHEN THE LORD ANSWERS HIM...BREATHTAKING

PRAISE HIM


----------



## Laela (Sep 29, 2009)

Sometimes in praise...all we need to say is one word: JESUS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMOjr1Bh5RA


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 29, 2009)

Ladies - Beautiful thread!

The Lord definitely inhabits the praises of His people...

Praise and Worship calms the storms of life and ushers in the presence of God.

*Psalm 24*
*1* The earth _is_ the LORD’s, and all its fullness,
         The world and those who dwell therein.
*2* For He has founded it upon the seas,
         And established it upon the waters. 

*3* Who may ascend into the hill of the LORD?
         Or who may stand in His holy place?
*4* He who has clean hands and a pure heart,
         Who has not lifted up his soul to an idol, 
         Nor sworn deceitfully.
*5* He shall receive blessing from the LORD,
         And righteousness from the God of his salvation.
*6* This _is_ Jacob, the generation of those who seek Him,
         Who seek Your face.  Selah  

*7* Lift up your heads, O you gates!
         And be lifted up, you everlasting doors! 
         And the King of glory shall come in.
*8* Who _is_ this King of glory?
         The LORD strong and mighty, 
         The LORD mighty in battle.
*9* Lift up your heads, O you gates!
         Lift up, you everlasting doors! 
         And the King of glory shall come in.
*10* Who is this King of glory?
         The LORD of hosts, 
         He _is_ the King of glory.  Selah


----------



## kayte (Oct 2, 2009)

*James 1:12-18*


_[12] God will bless you, if you don't give up when your faith is being tested. He will reward you with a glorious life, just as he rewards everyone who loves him. [13] Don't blame God when you are tempted! God cannot be tempted by evil, and he doesn't use evil to tempt others. [14] We are tempted by our own desires that drag us off and trap us. [15] Our desires make us sin, and when sin is finished with us, it leaves us dead. [16] Don't be fooled, my dear friends. [17] Every good and perfect gift comes down from the Father who created all the lights in the heavens. He is always the same and never makes dark shadows by changing. [18] He wanted us to be his own special people, and so he sent the true message to give us new birth._

MUST GIVE PRAISE to JESUS CHRIST SON OF ALMIGHY GOD

a difficult situation with difficult clients and bad money situation 
during the DAYS OF PRAISE was cleared up today!!! PRAISED ALL THROUGH IT
_NO LIE_.. ALL THROUGH IT....EVEN WHEN I FELT FAINT COMMITTED TO THE WORDS OF PRAISE! 

today... I get an email from an incredible illustrator I wanted to collaborate with 
...after two months suddenlty today she says ...let's get to work...

2:30pm
I ...grab my mail..an envelope from my publisher after working in my beloved home office all morning.....enroute to a lovely neighborhood cafe for the lunch prixe and wine al fresco to celebrate  a large check coming in tomm by overnight mail from the difficult client...

I sip my Sangria ..enjoy a leisurely & a bit pricey lunch, thanking God and open my mail from my publisher.
.IT'S A ROYALTY CHECK    
..._completely unexpected_...after the turmoil...

The Lord has turned my mourning into dancing

I got a call this week from  a man I've always wanted to date and so he called saying the same thing! and ..that he had felt a spiritual connection with me but at that  time he was in a committed relationship and though he knew if there was an opportunity where he was single...he would entertain pursuing me but not while he was in a  committment/relationship so if those 
thoughts came up ..he would not allow them to linger~~ 

Isnt it funny ..without one word..ever spoken  between us ..all these years 
I knew this...I knew that! He was/is very honorable
though this is not at all permanent... we've already  had VERY VERY honest conversations 
and it's very warm and respectful relating~ ....this is truly an extraordinary man! 
we talked for an hour last  night on the phone.... I cannot wait to be with him..............

I LOVE MY LIFE TODAY 
Blessings are over flowing!!!!!!!!!!


PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSINGS FLOW


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 2, 2009)

kayte said:


> *James 1:12-18*
> 
> 
> _[12] God will bless you, if you don't give up when your faith is being tested. He will reward you with a glorious life, just as he rewards everyone who loves him. [13] Don't blame God when you are tempted! God cannot be tempted by evil, and he doesn't use evil to tempt others. [14] We are tempted by our own desires that drag us off and trap us. [15] Our desires make us sin, and when sin is finished with us, it leaves us dead. [16] Don't be fooled, my dear friends. [17] Every good and perfect gift comes down from the Father who created all the lights in the heavens. He is always the same and never makes dark shadows by changing. [18] He wanted us to be his own special people, and so he sent the true message to give us new birth._
> ...



Yes Praise him! Thanks for your very encouraging praise report.


----------



## Laela (Oct 3, 2009)

*James 4:7 *comes to mind for me today:
_Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you._

_Thank you Lord for your Holy Spirit, to convict me of when I even think about doing wrong. Today I had a small victory over sin by praising you instead with your Word! Thank you for the Victory over this small test of faith. You are my provider. _

God is so Awesome! Sometimes we have to speak the Word over ourselves and don't wait for someone to do it for us.  I'm encouraged. 

Song:
Sometimes You Have to Encourage Yourself !!


----------



## kayte (Oct 3, 2009)

> God is so Awesome! Sometimes we have to speak the Word over ourselves and don't wait for someone to do it for us.  I'm encouraged


Amen....

a mini challenge for me 24 waking hour speaking the word aloud from Sunday to the work day Monday


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 4, 2009)

Psalm 89:1-17

 1 I will sing of the LORD's great love forever;
       with my mouth I will make your faithfulness known through all generations.

 2 I will declare that your love stands firm forever,
       that you established your faithfulness in heaven itself.

 3 You said, "I have made a covenant with my chosen one,
       I have sworn to David my servant,

 4 'I will establish your line forever
       and make your throne firm through all generations.' "
       Selah

 5 The heavens praise your wonders, O LORD,
       your faithfulness too, in the assembly of the holy ones.

 6 For who in the skies above can compare with the LORD ?
       Who is like the LORD among the heavenly beings?

 7 In the council of the holy ones God is greatly feared;
       he is more awesome than all who surround him.

 8 O LORD God Almighty, who is like you?
       You are mighty, O LORD, and your faithfulness surrounds you.

 9 You rule over the surging sea;
       when its waves mount up, you still them.




 10 You crushed Rahab like one of the slain;
       with your strong arm you scattered your enemies.

 11 The heavens are yours, and yours also the earth;
       you founded the world and all that is in it.

 12 You created the north and the south;
       Tabor and Hermon sing for joy at your name.

 13 Your arm is endued with power;
       your hand is strong, your right hand exalted.

 14 Righteousness and justice are the foundation of your throne;
       love and faithfulness go before you.

 15 Blessed are those who have learned to acclaim you,
       who walk in the light of your presence, O LORD.

 16 They rejoice in your name all day long;
       they exult in your righteousness.

 17 For you are their glory and strength,
       and by your favor you exalt our horn. *




Song
Victory,victory shall be mine
Victory, victory shall be mine
I'm going to walk right everyday, I'm going to stay in the holy way
Cause victory,victory,victory,victory,victory victory,victory shall be mine.*


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea! 





kayte said:


> Amen....
> 
> a mini challenge for me 24 waking hour speaking the word aloud from Sunday to the work day Monday


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 5, 2009)

Psalm 100
A psalm. For giving thanks.
 1 Shout for joy to the LORD, all the earth.

 2 Worship the LORD with gladness;
       come before him with joyful songs.

 3 Know that the LORD is God.
       It is he who made us, and we are his [a] ;
       we are his people, the sheep of his pasture.

 4 Enter his gates with thanksgiving
       and his courts with praise;
       give thanks to him and praise his name.

 5 For the LORD is good and his love endures forever;
       his faithfulness continues through all generations.

So thankful for the love of the Lord and his abiding faithfulness.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 5, 2009)

kayte said:


> Amen....
> 
> a mini challenge for me 24 waking hour speaking the word aloud from Sunday to the work day Monday


 

I am going to do this as well. Starting Tuesday until Wednesday!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 5, 2009)

kayte said:


> *James 1:12-18*
> 
> 
> _[12] God will bless you, if you don't give up when your faith is being tested. He will reward you with a glorious life, just as he rewards everyone who loves him. [13] Don't blame God when you are tempted! God cannot be tempted by evil, and he doesn't use evil to tempt others. [14] We are tempted by our own desires that drag us off and trap us. [15] Our desires make us sin, and when sin is finished with us, it leaves us dead. [16] Don't be fooled, my dear friends. [17] Every good and perfect gift comes down from the Father who created all the lights in the heavens. He is always the same and never makes dark shadows by changing. [18] He wanted us to be his own special people, and so he sent the true message to give us new birth._
> ...


 
Praise God! Amen! Congratulations.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 10, 2009)

Bumping! I NEED this thread right now!!! I am praising God in ADVANCE for fulfilling His promises to me, and His word. I will be back to post my praises. I am committing to do this for the next 10 days.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 10, 2009)

This song "The Words I Would Say" by Sidewalk Prophets.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_VnpdUhTgs&feature=related


----------



## missann (Oct 10, 2009)

I read Kayte's testimony in the wee hours this morning and determined to praise aloud when  I woke up today.  I've been in a long-term trial, but I'm believing God to bring me out of it.  So I read my bible, sang a praise and quoted from Psalms.  

After watching a little football, I went outside and checked the mail.  There was a brown hand-addressed envelope for a state I had moved from a couple years ago.  I open the mail and it was a state tax refund that I had written off some time ago.  Praise God!  I needed it and I thank God for it.  

The unexpected money event is not something that usually happens for me, but lately I've heard a lot of people testify of it.  I'll continue to thank Him in advance and praise aloud.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 11, 2009)

^^Missann I praise God with you! 

I just started this challenge yesterday and already I have a testimony!!! God opened a major door for me and I am praying over it to watch it come to past. I will be back shortly with an update. And one day BEFORE I started this challenge, He opened up another door. 

No matter what happens, I am praising God through it all. He is so wonderful, so magnificent, so faithful. He is working everything out for my good even though I can't see it all. I am trusting in Him, and waiting on Him to bring me through. I thank God for opening my eyes, removing the scales from my eyes, and strengthening my faith to stop complaining and praise God in EVERY situation. Truly an attitude of praise can help prepare you for the toughest of times, and give you peace that surpasses all understanding.

PRAISE GOD!  

Song of Praise:
Be magnified oh Lord. You are highly exalted! And there is nothing You can't do. Oh Lord, my eyes are on You. Be magnified, oh Lord, be magnified!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 12, 2009)

missann said:


> I read Kayte's testimony in the wee hours this morning and determined to praise aloud when I woke up today. I've been in a long-term trial, but I'm believing God to bring me out of it. So I read my bible, sang a praise and quoted from Psalms.
> 
> After watching a little football, I went outside and checked the mail. There was a brown hand-addressed envelope for a state I had moved from a couple years ago. I open the mail and it was a state tax refund that I had written off some time ago. Praise God! I needed it and I thank God for it.
> 
> The unexpected money event is not something that usually happens for me, but lately I've heard a lot of people testify of it. I'll continue to thank Him in advance and praise aloud.


 


Butterfly08 said:


> ^^Missann I praise God with you!
> 
> I just started this challenge yesterday and already I have a testimony!!! God opened a major door for me and I am praying over it to watch it come to past. I will be back shortly with an update. And one day BEFORE I started this challenge, He opened up another door.
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations Ladies I am so loving this thread! We serve An Awesome God! Yes, he is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 12, 2009)

I want to bust out of my seams today! I love the Lord and " Praise is your way to a break through!" Praising God in Advance is so Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! All I can say is that God is Faithful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2009)

I feel you on that! We serve a Mighty Awesome God! And he's always right on time. PRAISE HIM!!!






Highly Favored8 said:


> I want to bust out of my seams today! I love the Lord and " Praise is your way to a break through!" Praising God in Advance is so Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! *All I can say is that God is Faithful*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0&feature=PlayList&p=90471393615656DF

Today is the Day the Lord has made I will rejoice and be glad in it! 

Praise God!


----------



## Laela (Oct 13, 2009)

Our God is the God of Breakthrough...

He breaks the bonds of depression
He breaks the bonds of lack
He breaks the bonds of hatred
He breaks the bonds of addiction
He breaks the bonds of loneliness

Today I Praise him in Advance for breakthrough in my life and in the lives of others here!
Amen


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, when you take a stand to praise, the enemy shows up to steal it. I've only been doing this for 4 days and already two devastating things happened to me today, and now my heart is broken. Still, I found it within me to pray through my tears, for my flesh to die 100% so that he could rebuild me exactly the way He wants me to be. So, HALLELUJAH ANYHOW! TAKE THAT DEVIL! 

I am NOT stopping this challenge. The enemy wants me to, but He is defeated!!!! 

Philippians 4:4 - Rejoice in the Lord alway: and again I say, Rejoice.

Praise Song - Free Indeed (Sheri Jones-Moffet)
When you look at me, you will see someone who's been set free
Some may wonder how, some may even doubt but I know that I am redeemed
Feels so good right now, I can jump and shout just to know that He has saved me
People need to know everywhere I go I must let them know

I am free and who the Son sets free is free indeed
I am free and who the Son sets free is free indeed


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 14, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Wow, when you take a stand to praise, the enemy shows up to steal it. I've only been doing this for 4 days and already two devastating things happened to me today, and now my heart is broken. Still, I found it within me to pray through my tears, for my flesh to die 100% so that he could rebuild me exactly the way He wants me to be. So, HALLELUJAH ANYHOW! TAKE THAT DEVIL!
> 
> I am NOT stopping this challenge. The enemy wants me to, but He is defeated!!!!
> 
> ...


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 14, 2009)

2 Samuel 22:4

I will call upon the Lord, who is WORTHY to be PRAISED!!!!!!!!!!!  So Shall I be saved from my enemies.

AMEN!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 14, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0


 
Yes m'am!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 14, 2009)

I Thank God for Kayte for starting this thread! Also for the ladies who keep it going.  Laela, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for keeping me focused. God is so Good and I am so blessed that you allowed him to use you to help me! Amen!  

I cannot go into details about my situation. I will say this- 

*That God is Able, He is able, No matter How long it takes - God will do it for you. If YOU have Faith and Trust in Him and Him Alone!*

*I believed God for a Miracle in a situation that the people were being so resistant.*
* 4 years of just praising and worshipping God seeing God bringing this to pass*.  *Better than what I can ask or think!*

I felt a lot like *Father Abraham*,  at times I cried many tears over this situation – I wanted to literary give up!  The situation was so rough I wanted to do a Father  Abraham, in my situation and God said NO just hold on and press on.* ( What I mean by this- When God Promised Abraham & Sarah a child they waited and waited and then had the maid bear a child for them instead of waiting on God- even though they went out that way- God still brought his promise for Abraham and Sarah a son).*  I could of went out like that God told me NO! If I went out like that he would NOT Honor that! WOW this is powerful!

*4 years later God is a onetime God and the result of this situation-*

My Pastors wife said on  1-2009 *“An end of a thing is better than the beginning of a thing"* -* I held on by faith- my faith was tested as the world moved on however all in all I kept God's word*. Even when it did not feel right, even when I cried on and on. Being embarrassed however, I stood on God's promise and I did not turn right nor Left- did I keep my eyes on *Sweet Jesus- “Again the end of a thing is better than the beginning of a thing.”*

God is God all by himself and when man says NO! God says YES with God All THINGS are Possible. I went to God with the impossible with man.

Praise your way to and through your breakthrough is so important b/c it shows God who He is in your life as well as be a witness to others. God is so Good! No matter what is going in the world! *“He is greater in you than he that is within the world” Do you believe this?* I know I do. I know so much more about praising the Lord in the good, bad, pleasant, sweet and the bitter. God is so good!
Amen!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 14, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> .I know so much more about praising the Lord in the good, bad, pleasant, sweet and the bitter. God is so good!
> Amen!


 
This is key!  We are to give thanks in all things. I believe God honors us when we bring a "sacrifice" of praise - when we praise through our tears, frustration and disappointments. It is easy to praise when He answered our prayers, but what about when we feel He's been silent or refused to answer our cries? What about when we've been struggling with a situation for years and it just isn't getting better?

Thank God for this thread, it encourages me to praise God in every situation.


----------



## nikz24 (Oct 14, 2009)

I live to worship you oh lord!

Psalm 5:11-12
Let all those who rejoice who put their trust in you, let them ever shout for joy because You defend them. Let those also who love Your name be joyful in You. For You, O Lord, will bless the righteous with favor. You will surround him as with a shield.


----------



## nikz24 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8ibpkTcR5M&feature=related


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2009)

I Praise God with you for that victory  

There's nothing like breakthrough, and I'm encouraged by your post. Your testimony is testament God answers our prayers in HIS time, not ours... 

Father Abraham is the best example of this... He and Sarah went out of their way (and God's will) to get an Ishmael, when God had an Issac lined up for them.  

To God be the Glory, sis! I'm very happy for you!!! 






Highly Favored8 said:


> I
> 
> I cannot go into details about my situation. I will say this-
> 
> ...


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 14, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I Thank God for Kayte for starting this thread! Also for the ladies who keep it going.  Laela, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for keeping me focused. God is so Good and I am so blessed that you allowed him to use you to help me! Amen!
> 
> I cannot go into details about my situation. I will say this-
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this inspiring testimony!!!!


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2009)

*1 Thess 5:18*
_"In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you."_

I recall a sermon a while back in which the pastor pointed out this Scripture as among the mis-quoted/misunderstood verses in the Bible. The operative word being "IN" and not "FOR" everything....

I won't praise God for stumping my toe but I sure will praise him as I feel the pain. 

I will forget about myself and bow down and Worship Him, for all the things he has done for me! Wherever I worship is Holy Ground ... Amen

*Song:*
Bow Down and Worship Him by Bishop Paul S. Morton



I thank Kayte for starting this thread, also.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 14, 2009)

Exodus 15:11 (King James Version)

 11Who is like unto thee, O LORD, among the gods? who is like thee, glorious in holiness, fearful in praises, doing wonders?

God is perfecting that which concerns me, Praise his name forever!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 15, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> This is key!  We are to give thanks in all things. I believe God honors us when we bring a "sacrifice" of praise - when we praise through our tears, frustration and disappointments. It is easy to praise when He answered our prayers, but what about when we feel He's been silent or refused to answer our cries? What about when we've been struggling with a situation for years and it just isn't getting better?
> 
> Thank God for this thread, it encourages me to praise God in every situation.


 
Hi Butterfly, God is NEVER silent he sees, our tears and cries. I was in a hard place and I just kept on Praising and thanking God for all of my circumstances.

I waited 4 years for one of God's Many promises- Butterfly- If I got what I wanted 4 years ago- I would have not received what God wanted me to have today. I was preggers for 4 years - My Pastor has talked about being preggers- etc.... and all the long while- God says it is not time yet HF- it is not time yet. I still had to just trust in the Lord- also I have be joyful. I had some pretty bad moments I mean real bad. However, God has picked me out of the Miray(sp) Clay. Keep on Pressing on. God will bring it to pass. Praise is Awesome!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 15, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Hi Butterfly, God is NEVER silent he sees, our tears and cries. I was in a hard place and I just kept on Praising and thanking God for all of my circumstances.
> 
> I waited 4 years for one of God's Many promises- Butterfly- If I got what I wanted 4 years ago- I would have not received what God wanted me to have today. I was preggers for 4 years - My Pastor has talked about being preggers- etc.... and all the long while- God says it is not time yet HF- it is not time yet. I still had to just trust in the Lord- also I have be joyful. I had some pretty bad moments I mean real bad. However, God has picked me out of the Miray(sp) Clay. Keep on Pressing on. God will bring it to pass. Praise is Awesome!


 
Yes praise, true praise, in season and out of season praise CHANGES THINGS! I am inspired to praise God IN all situations!!  Many years of famine have taught me to TOTALLY depend on Him. If things worked out exactly the way I planned them, I would have no need for God!


----------



## Laela (Oct 16, 2009)

*Psalms 86:10*
"For you are great, and do wondrous things: *you are God alone*."


There's no question of your greatness or wonder of your Glory. To you 40 years is but an hour... I marvel that you know my name and care for me.  You are Alpha and Omega 

Songs:
For You Alone Are God

You are Alpha and Omega


----------



## nikz24 (Oct 16, 2009)

I give you all the glory Lord. You alone are worthy to be praised. Thank you Lord, I love you Lord, Praise You Lord!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 16, 2009)

2 Chronicles 7:3
And when all the children of Israel saw how the fire came down, and the glory of the LORD upon the house, they bowed themselves with their faces to the ground upon the pavement, and worshipped, and praised the LORD, saying, For he is good; for his mercy endureth for ever.

Praise the Lord for his mercy and glory which endures forever and for the times when he showers us with his favor and makes our crooked paths straight.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 17, 2009)

Numbers 23:19-20 (New King James Version)

 19 “God is not a man, that He should lie,
      Nor a son of man, that He should repent.
      Has He said, and will He not do?
      Or has He spoken, and will He not make it good?

 20 Behold, I have received a command to bless;
      He has blessed, and I cannot reverse it.

Praise and thank the Lord for all  previous blessings and all blessings to come.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 18, 2009)

This teaching on praise as a WEAPON really blessed me. 

_"I will call on the LORD, who is worthy to be praised: so shall I be saved from mine enemies."_ 2 Samuel 22:4 

http://www.thechristianwoman.com/devotions/weapon-of-praise.html

Each day one of my e-mail friends sends me a "thought for the day". Yesterday the one she sent me said, "Praise has the power to lighten our heaviest burden." This is such a true statement. I feel that the majority of Christians don't understand that praise is a weapon- and a powerful one at that. When we are in times of trouble, facing battles or difficulties, that's the time to praise the Lord. When God hears your praises, it will bring Him near to your situation. In this way praise is like an "SOS" cry. 

Often during times of battle, the Lord had Israel send out the praisers first. When Paul and Silas were in prison, they praised the Lord and the prison doors were opened. What are we doing when we praise the Lord? We are magnifying Who He is. We are rehearsing His goodness. We are being reminded of how powerful and awesome He is.  If you will praise the Lord in spite of your circumstances you will being to notice a difference in them. When you praise the Lord (magnify Him) He begins to look bigger than your situation.... He IS bigger than your situation, praise just reminds us of that and brings everything back into perspective. What once seemed like mountain has been reduced down to size compared to the magnitude and majesty of the Lord. 

Stop looking at the problem, your enemy, the battle, the size of the mountain, the darkness, instead start praising the Lord. Praise will cause Him to show up every time. When He does show up... He can fight the battles for you.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> This teaching on praise as a WEAPON really blessed me.
> 
> _"I will call on the LORD, who is worthy to be praised: so shall I be saved from mine enemies."_ 2 Samuel 22:4
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for this This has really blessed me by just reading this. Thank you.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love this praise and worship song.

By There is power in Praise! My Praise is a Weapon! There is a song that Eddie James sings on his Freedom CD called Lion of Judah

My Praise is a Weapon - 
My Praise Is a Weapon
Yes it's a declaration
My God is King
He can do anything



My Praise is a Weapon
Yes it's a revelation
If God be for me
Tell me who can be against me



No weapon formed against me
by the enemy shall prosper
But I've got a weapon that will always have power
My weapon is praise, for the rest of my days
I'm stomping on the devil as I lift Jesus name



Alpha, Omega, Jehovah, Messiah



Healer, Deliverer, My Victory from the enemy



I praise You, I lift You up


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am praising God for His goodness today!!! I am going to extend this challenge for an entire year and am excited to see how a lifestyle of praise will deepen my relationship with God!!! 

Another great teaching on praise - this is just a small snippet...

http://lost2found.tripod.com/PandW.html

God is enthroned in our praises – Ps. 22:3. He sits on, inhabits our praises. God sits on a throne, so when we praise Him we are offering Jesus a throne to sit upon, in this way you acknowledge Him as your King. Praise doesn't command or bring God's presence, but it acknowledges that He is present. 

Praise is not so much God coming into our presence, as it is our going into His presence. Praise is to lead us out into God's presence. As we praise Him we go up to His mountain, Ps. 132:13-14. And God is there to meet us. Ps. 132:15-16. We are entering His gates not Him entering our gates. Draw near to Him so will He draw near to us, Jas 4:8. The problem is never with God it is always with us. We need to ascend unto the Lord in our hearts.Isa 29:13, 2:3, Ps. 24:3-4


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 19, 2009)

Hebrews 13: 15 -16 Through Jesus, therefore, let us continually offer to God a sacrifice of praise—the fruit of lips that confess his name. 16And do not forget to do good and to share with others, for with such sacrifices God is pleased. 

To God be the glory for the things that he has done. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2009)

I thank the Lord for His protection today, and every day!

*PROV 18:10*
_The name of the LORD is a strong tower;
the Righteous run to it and are safe. _

I know He can....
I know He will....
Fight my battles.
Jesus is a Fence all around me -- EVERYDAY 


Song
Jesus be a Fence Around me


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 20, 2009)

^^These scriptures are wonderful, please keep them coming! I was just thinking about the strong tower scripture, and now I know where it is found!  I choose one verse each day, and in this way I am able to memorize the word little by little. I include the verses in my prayers to continually reinforce God's faithfulness, goodness, power and promises to me, and to WAR with His word. It is working!!! 

My testimony - during this praise challenge, we FINALLY got a buyer for our house!!! I believe praise broke the blessing free. This is our SECOND time on the market. We were on last year but had to get off and handle repairs. We didn't receive a single offer.  This year we had been on several weeks with no offer and I was starting to get discouraged. But instead I began praying, and most recently joined the praise challenge, and God blessed mightily. I have been wanting to sell for a few years, and I am so grateful that it is finally happening!!! 

As stated before I am going to continue praising for an entire year. (I doubt I'll stop there but I will track the impact of praise on my life over the next year). Aside from any natural blessings, I am reaping a sound and peaceful mind! I am going through a tremendously serious life transition (heartbreaks, disappointments, close relationships ending, unwanted people being chained to my life, opportunities to reap the benefit of my hard-earned degree limited, saddled down with debts that aren't mine), and many women might be crying daily under these circumstances. But I am praising God for 30 - 60 minutes daily, in addition to morning praises and throughout the day, and God has kept my mind at peace. In fact, I am smiling and happy, DESPITE what has been thrown at me.

Ladies, keep praising. It might look grim. You might have to cry sometimes. But keep praising. God WILL deliver you. He is not a man that He should lie. He cannot lie. Obey Him, praise Him, then stand still and see the salvation of the Lord!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 20, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> ^^These scriptures are wonderful, please keep them coming! I was just thinking about the strong tower scripture, and now I know where it is found!  I choose one verse each day, and in this way I am able to memorize the word little by little. I include the verses in my prayers to continually reinforce God's faithfulness, goodness, power and promises to me, and to WAR with His word. It is working!!!
> 
> *My testimony - during this praise challenge, we FINALLY got a buyer for our house!!! I believe praise broke the blessing free. This is our SECOND time on the market. We were on last year but had to get off and handle repairs. We didn't receive a single offer.  This year we had been on several weeks with no offer and I was starting to get discouraged. But instead I began praying, and most recently joined the praise challenge, and God blessed mightily. I have been wanting to sell for a few years, and I am so grateful that it is finally happening!!! *
> 
> ...


 


WOW wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 20, 2009)

Chronicles 29:10-13   David's Prayer
 10 David praised the LORD in the presence of the whole assembly, saying,
       "Praise be to you, O LORD,
       God of our father Israel,
       from everlasting to everlasting.

 11 Yours, O LORD, is the greatness and the power
       and the glory and the majesty and the splendor,
       for everything in heaven and earth is yours.
       Yours, O LORD, is the kingdom;
       you are exalted as head over all.

 12 Wealth and honor come from you;
       you are the ruler of all things.
       In your hands are strength and power
       to exalt and give strength to all.

 13 Now, our God, we give you thanks,
       and praise your glorious name. 

Thanks be to God he is worthy to be praised!


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2009)

Butterfly,

The power of Praise is something, huh? That's a great testimony, esp. in this economy....goes to show God takes care of his own no matter what it looks like in this world!!! Thanks for sharing such a great testimony and may God continue to richly bless you!! 






Butterfly08 said:


> My testimony - during this praise challenge, we FINALLY got a buyer for our house!!! I believe praise broke the blessing free. This is our SECOND time on the market. We were on last year but had to get off and handle repairs. We didn't receive a single offer.  This year we had been on several weeks with no offer and I was starting to get discouraged. But instead I began praying, and most recently joined the praise challenge, and God blessed mightily. I have been wanting to sell for a few years, and I am so grateful that it is finally happening!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the day that the Lord has made. I will rejoice and be glad in it! 

But you are a chosen people, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, God's special possession, that you may declare the praises of him who called you out of darkness into his wonderful light. I Peter 2:9

Sing praises to the King - He lives within you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tho49trb4iE - "There is a King in You"


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 21, 2009)

Psalm 47

 1 Clap your hands, all you nations;
       shout to God with cries of joy.

 2 How awesome is the LORD Most High,
       the great King over all the earth!

 3 He subdued nations under us,
       peoples under our feet.

 4 He chose our inheritance for us,
       the pride of Jacob, whom he loved.
       Selah

 5 God has ascended amid shouts of joy,
       the LORD amid the sounding of trumpets.

 6 Sing praises to God, sing praises;
       sing praises to our King, sing praises.

 7 For God is the King of all the earth;
       sing to him a psalm [a] of praise.

 8 God reigns over the nations;
       God is seated on his holy throne.

 9 The nobles of the nations assemble
       as the people of the God of Abraham,
       for the kings * of the earth belong to God;
       he is greatly exalted.

All praise and honor unto the Lord!*


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2009)

I love God today because he cares for me in such a special way. Even when I'm not my best or I mess up or make mistakes or act up, he _still _cares for me. And that is so reassuring 

I Love you,
I Love you,
I Love you, Lord Today
Because you care for me,
In such a special way
That's why I Praise you,
I lift you up, I magnify your Name.
That's why my heart is filled with Praise!


----------



## mrselle (Oct 22, 2009)

Part of me wants to break down and cry today, but another part of me is saying “Praise the Lord.”

“What a mighty God we serve
What a mighty God we serve
Angles bow before Him
Heaven and earth adore Him
What a mighty God we serve.”

“I will bless the Lord at all times and His praise will continually be in my mouth.”


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 22, 2009)

Matthew 21:18 Now in the morning, as He returned to the city, He was hungry. 19 And seeing a fig tree by the road, He came to it and found nothing on it but leaves, and said to it, “Let no fruit grow on you ever again.” Immediately the fig tree withered away.
The Lesson of the Withered Fig Tree

20 And when the disciples saw it, they marveled, saying, “How did the fig tree wither away so soon?”
21 So Jesus answered and said to them, “Assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith and do not doubt, you will not only do what was done to the fig tree, but also if you say to this mountain, ‘Be removed and be cast into the sea,’ it will be done. 22 And whatever things you ask in prayer, believing, you will receive.

Praise be to God who gives each of us a measure of faith.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 23, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Matthew 21:22 And whatever things you ask in prayer, believing, you will receive.
> 
> Praise be to God who gives each of us a measure of faith.


 
Amen!!!


----------



## Laela (Oct 23, 2009)

Psalms 100

_Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.

Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.

For the LORD is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations. 

_


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 23, 2009)

Song- I got the joy of Jesus Christ my savior down in my heart- where 
          Down in my heart -where- Down in my heart
          I got the wonderful  love of my blessed redeemer way down in the depths of my heart- where - Down in the depths of my heart to stay.
          And I'm so happy so very happy. I've got the Love of Jesus  in my  heart


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 24, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Song- I got the joy of Jesus Christ my savior down in my heart- where
> Down in my heart -where- Down in my heart
> I got the wonderful love of my blessed redeemer way down in the depths of my heart- where - Down in the depths of my heart to stay.
> And I'm so happy so very happy. I've got the Love of Jesus in my heart


 
 This made me laugh, we used to sing this in church back in the day when we were kiddies.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 24, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> This made me laugh, we used to sing this in church back in the day when we were kiddies.



That is exactly when I used to sing it .  Lately a lot of songs I used to sing in church as a kid and teen have been coming to mind.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 24, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Hebrews 13: 15 -16 Through Jesus, therefore, let us continually offer to God a sacrifice of praise—the fruit of lips that confess his name. 16And do not forget to do good and to share with others, for with such sacrifices God is pleased.
> 
> To God be the glory for the things that he has done. Praise the Lord!


 
I used this as my FB praise scripture of the day just now! 



ultrasuede said:


> That is exactly when I used to sing it . Lately a lot of songs I used to sing in church as a kid and teen have been coming to mind.


 
Me too, I was singing another song from back in the day about a week ago.  

*Something beautiful, something good*
*All of my confusion, He understood*
*All I had to offer Him was emptiness and strife*
*But He made something beautiful out of my life*

Not exactly a kiddie song, but the choir did sing it when I was a kid.


----------



## Laela (Oct 24, 2009)

Psalm 91

 1 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High
       will rest in the shadow of the Almighty. [a]

 2 I will say * of the LORD, "He is my refuge and my fortress,
       my God, in whom I trust."

 3 Surely he will save you from the fowler's snare
       and from the deadly pestilence.

 4 He will cover you with his feathers,
       and under his wings you will find refuge;
       his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart.

 5 You will not fear the terror of night,
       nor the arrow that flies by day,

 6 nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness,
       nor the plague that destroys at midday.

 7 A thousand may fall at your side,
       ten thousand at your right hand,
       but it will not come near you.

 8 You will only observe with your eyes
       and see the punishment of the wicked.

 9 If you make the Most High your dwelling—
       even the LORD, who is my refuge-

 10 then no harm will befall you,
       no disaster will come near your tent.

 11 For he will command his angels concerning you
       to guard you in all your ways;

 12 they will lift you up in their hands,
       so that you will not strike your foot against a stone.

 13 You will tread upon the lion and the cobra;
       you will trample the great lion and the serpent.

 14 "Because he loves me," says the LORD, "I will rescue him;
       I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name.

 15 He will call upon me, and I will answer him;
       I will be with him in trouble,
       I will deliver him and honor him.

 16 With long life will I satisfy him
       and show him my salvation."


Song:
Jesus, you are Mine*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 25, 2009)

I love this praise and worship song.

By There is power in Praise! My Praise is a Weapon! There is a song that Eddie James sings on his Freedom CD called Lion of Judah

My Praise is a Weapon - 
My Praise Is a Weapon
Yes it's a declaration
My God is King
He can do anything



My Praise is a Weapon
Yes it's a revelation
If God be for me
Tell me who can be against me



No weapon formed against me
by the enemy shall prosper
But I've got a weapon that will always have power
My weapon is praise, for the rest of my days
I'm stomping on the devil as I lift Jesus name



*Alpha, Omega, Jehovah, Messiah*

*

Healer, Deliverer, My Victory from the enemy* 


*
I praise You, I lift You up


*
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


I lift Him Up!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 25, 2009)

Phillipians 4- 4Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! 5Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. 6Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 7And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

 8Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable—if anything is excellent or praiseworthy—think about such things. 9Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in me—put it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.

Praise the Lord for the peace that passeth all understanding


----------



## Nic_Cali (Oct 26, 2009)

Day 1

Praise Song: Our God is an awesome God he reigns from Heaven above with wisdom, power and love, our God is an awesome God.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 27, 2009)

I will praise the LORD according to his righteousness: and will sing praise to the name of the LORD most high. (Psalms 7:17)

REJOICE in the LORD, O ye righteous: [for] praise is comely for the upright.

Praise the LORD with harp: sing unto him with the psaltery [and] an instrument of ten strings.

Sing unto him a new song; play skilfully with a loud noise.

For the word of the LORD [is] right; and all his works [are done] in truth.

He loveth righteousness and judgment: the earth is full of the goodness of the LORD. (Psalms 33:1-5)

The voice of joy, and the voice of gladness, the voice of the bridegroom, and the voice of the bride, the voice of them that shall say, Praise the LORD of hosts: for the LORD [is] good; for his mercy [endureth] for ever: [and] of them that shall bring the sacrifice of praise into the house of the LORD. For I will cause to return the captivity of the land, as at the first, saith the LORD. (Jeremiah 33:11)

I love this thread!


----------



## Laela (Oct 27, 2009)

It's raining..and today I praise and thank God for the rain. It's a pleasant reminder of all that's God and good.  

*Ezekiel 34:26-27 *
And I will make them and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I will cause the shower to come down in his season; there shall be showers of blessing. And the tree of the field shall yield her fruit, and the earth shall yield her increase, and they shall be safe in their land, and shall know that I am the LORD, when I have broken the bands of their yoke, and delivered them out of the hand of those that served themselves of them.

I just love this song!
Let it Rain


----------



## Nic_Cali (Oct 27, 2009)

Day 2

I have had a hard time letting go of a situation that has had me bound for approximately six years now...and although it is great to reflect, when I think of this particular situation which builds in me emotions of hurt, resentment, revenge and anger...I will call out and say...

I will trust in the Lord all my heart and lean not to my own understanding
Proverbs 3:5


----------



## Laela (Oct 28, 2009)

*Psalm 34*
This is when David pretended to be insane before Abimelech, who drove him away, and he left.
I thank God for all that he's done, is doing and will do for me. Because I'm secure in Him, I lack nothing. Praise God today.. 

 I will extol the LORD at all times;
       his praise will always be on my lips. 
My soul will boast in the LORD;
       let the afflicted hear and rejoice.
Glorify the LORD with me;
       let us exalt his name together.
I sought the LORD, and he answered me;
       he delivered me from all my fears.
Those who look to him are radiant;
       their faces are never covered with shame.
This poor man called, and the LORD heard him;
       he saved him out of all his troubles.
The angel of the LORD encamps around those who fear him,
       and he delivers them.
Taste and see that the LORD is good;
       blessed is the man who takes refuge in him.
Fear the LORD, you his saints,
       for those who fear him lack nothing.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 28, 2009)

Laela said:


> *Psalm 34*
> This is when David pretended to be insane before Abimelech, who drove him away, and he left.
> I thank God for all that he's done, is doing and will do for me. Because I'm secure in Him, I lack nothing. Praise God today..
> 
> ...



This is so powerful and reassuring.


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 28, 2009)

Psalm 103

 1Bless the LORD, O my soul: and all that is within me, bless his holy name.

 2Bless the LORD, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits:

 3Who forgiveth all thine iniquities; who healeth all thy diseases;

 4Who redeemeth thy life from destruction; who crowneth thee with lovingkindness and tender mercies;

 5Who satisfieth thy mouth with good things; so that thy youth is renewed like the eagle's.

 6The LORD executeth righteousness and judgment for all that are oppressed.

 7He made known his ways unto Moses, his acts unto the children of Israel.

 8The LORD is merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and plenteous in mercy.

 9He will not always chide: neither will he keep his anger for ever.

 10He hath not dealt with us after our sins; nor rewarded us according to our iniquities.

 11For as the heaven is high above the earth, so great is his mercy toward them that fear him.

 12As far as the east is from the west, so far hath he removed our transgressions from us.

 13Like as a father pitieth his children, so the LORD pitieth them that fear him.

 14For he knoweth our frame; he remembereth that we are dust.

 15As for man, his days are as grass: as a flower of the field, so he flourisheth.

 16For the wind passeth over it, and it is gone; and the place thereof shall know it no more.

 17But the mercy of the LORD is from everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him, and his righteousness unto children's children;

 18To such as keep his covenant, and to those that remember his commandments to do them.

 19The LORD hath prepared his throne in the heavens; and his kingdom ruleth over all.

 20Bless the LORD, ye his angels, that excel in strength, that do his commandments, hearkening unto the voice of his word.

 21Bless ye the LORD, all ye his hosts; ye ministers of his, that do his pleasure.

 22Bless the LORD, all his works in all places of his dominion: bless the LORD, O my soul.

Praising the Lord today for his reassuring presence as he continues to perfect that which concerns me.


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Oct 28, 2009)

Psalm120:1

 1. In my distress I cried to the Lord, and he heard me.

Psalm 121:1-2

 1. I will lift my eyes to the hills-from whence comes my help?

2. My help comes from the Lord, who made heaven and earth.


Thank You Lord for your love, thank you that inspite of what it is currently , I look to you for a better outcome, and better life.

Thank You Lord for your word, I hear you loud and clear.


----------



## Laela (Oct 28, 2009)

It is ! Nothing like the Rhema Word.... 




ultrasuede said:


> This is so powerful and reassuring.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 28, 2009)

The word and your praises are beautiful ladies!!! I had a bit of a challenge today but God is still on the throne and in control.  

_Thou hast turned for me my mourning into dancing: thou hast put off my sackcloth, and girded me with gladness;_
_To the end that [my] glory may sing praise to thee, and not be silent. O LORD my God, I will give thanks unto thee for ever. (Psalms 30:11-12) _​


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 29, 2009)

Job 42:1-5
Job’s Repentance and Restoration
 1 Then Job answered the LORD and said:

 2 “I know that You can do everything,
      And that no purpose of Yours can be withheld from You.

 3 You asked, ‘Who is this who hides counsel without knowledge?’
      Therefore I have uttered what I did not understand,
      Things too wonderful for me, which I did not know.

 4 Listen, please, and let me speak;
      You said, ‘I will question you, and you shall answer Me.’

 5 “I have heard of You by the hearing of the ear,
      But now my eye sees You.

Praise the Lord for being a God of restoration and who fulfills his word.


----------



## Laela (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful...! 




Butterfly08 said:


> _Thou hast turned for me my mourning into dancing: thou hast put off my sackcloth, and girded me with gladness;_
> _To the end that [my] glory may sing praise to thee, and not be silent. *O LORD my God, I will give thanks unto thee for ever*. (Psalms 30:11-12) _​


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 31, 2009)

Psalm 113
The Majesty and Condescension of God
 1 Praise the LORD!

         Praise, O servants of the LORD,
         Praise the name of the LORD!
 2 Blessed be the name of the LORD
         From this time forth and forevermore!
 3 From the rising of the sun to its going down
         The LORD’s name is to be praised.

 4 The LORD is high above all nations,
         His glory above the heavens.
 5 Who is like the LORD our God,
         Who dwells on high,
 6 Who humbles Himself to behold
         The things that are in the heavens and in the earth?

 7 He raises the poor out of the dust,
         And lifts the needy out of the ash heap,
 8 That He may seat him with princes—
         With the princes of His people.
 9 He grants the barren woman a home,
         Like a joyful mother of children.

         Praise the LORD!

Praise the Lord from the rising of the sun until it's going down!


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

I praise God today for an increase in my finances. 

Matthew 7:7 
_Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:
For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.
Or what man is there of you, whom if his son ask bread, will he give him a stone?
Or if he ask a fish, will he give him a serpent?
If ye then, being evil, know how to give good gifts unto your children, how much more shall your Father which is in heaven give good things to them that ask him? _

I got a raise Friday. It wasn't because I just believed but because I'd _asked _ and also prayed for it. I've been  since Friday and I thank God today for taking care of me.  I believe praise works in all areas of life... not to just benefit, but to prove God at his Word that he'll do what he says he'll do. It's my goal to be self-employed 100% in another year and I'll continue to pray for that.

So I will continue to praise God in every little thing, as he continues to work on me.  God is good!  whoo-hooo


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 1, 2009)

Laela said:


> I praise God today for an increase in my finances.
> 
> Matthew 7:7
> _Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:_
> ...


 

Wonderful!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! Praise God!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 1, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Psalm 113
> The Majesty and Condescension of God
> 1 Praise the LORD!
> 
> ...


 
This is a beautiful chapter and I will be using vs 2 - 3 for my daily Facebook status on praise tomorrow morning. 



Laela said:


> I praise God today for an increase in my finances.
> 
> Matthew 7:7
> _Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:_
> ...


 
HOW AWESOME! GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2009)

God is good... all the time. 

Keep praising him!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 2, 2009)

Praise God this thread is such a blessing.  Thanks ladies.

I have been struggling with a few things recently (whether or not I have chosen to acknowledge them or not) but I am now calling on the Lord to help me resist these lustful urges for premarital sex, pessimistic thoughts, feelings of utter loneliness, and financial stress.  

I will not worry about tomorrow!  I will praise the Lord!

*
Matthew 6:25-34*

25"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? 
26Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 
27Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life?  
28"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 



29Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 
30If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 
31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 
32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 
33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 
34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 2, 2009)

Laela said:


> I praise God today for an increase in my finances.
> 
> Matthew 7:7
> _Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:
> ...



Praise the Lord for your wonderful blessing!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 2, 2009)

Habakkuk 3:2-4



 2 I have heard all about you, Lord.
      I am filled with awe by your amazing works.
   In this time of our deep need,
      help us again as you did in years gone by.
   And in your anger,
      remember your mercy.

 3 I see God moving across the deserts from Edom,*
      the Holy One coming from Mount Paran.[c]
   His brilliant splendor fills the heavens,
      and the earth is filled with his praise.
 4 His coming is as brilliant as the sunrise.
      Rays of light flash from his hands,
      where his awesome power is hidden.

Praise the Lord for his awesome works and that he is able to bless us right now today as he has done in years gone by.*


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2009)

This is very powerful for me today!

God bless you for being led to post this Scripture. 






ultrasuede said:


> Habakkuk 3:2-4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Awesome Lyrics*
Performed by William Murphy.

Lord, you are awesome (x4)

Bridge
If wasn't for your love
Wasn't for your grace
I don't where I'd be with out you

Lord, you are awesome (x4)

Vamp
You are awesome
You are awesome


I just wanted to wake up and post our Praise is a weapon! When the devil heres our Praises to the Lord he has to flee with him covering his ears.

We were created to Praise the Lord !

Praise is not for the good times it is for the bad times as well. God never said we would not have storms in this life however, it is how we deal with those storms in our lives is key when we are walking in Chirst Jesus.

I love to Praise God for his goodness, peace, grace, strenght, mercy, faith, love. Even in the bad -Praise is our way to our breakthrough!

Let everything that has breathe Praise the Lord.(Psalms 150:6) Amen!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 3, 2009)

Alpha And Omega-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EFYDl4DzKU

I am in tears listening to this right now. So, Beautiful. Praise is so Beautiful! Amen


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2009)

Girrrlll.... don't get me started with the Tears of Joy. 


I'll have to play this again this evening.. Great song. That's worship in its *purest  *form!




Highly Favored8 said:


> Alpha And Omega-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EFYDl4DzKU
> 
> I am in tears listening to this right now. So, Beautiful. Praise is so Beautiful! Amen


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2009)

My heart hums today:


_Praise Ye the Lord!_

*Hal - le - lu - jah*

_Praise Ye the Lord!_

*Hal - le - lu - jah*

_Praise Ye the Lord!_

*Hal - le - lu - jah*

PRAISE YE THE LORD!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Still praising God for His goodness and faithfulness!

*1 Peter 2:9 *


*9*But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light;

Thank You Lord for calling me out of darkness!!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeremiah 17:7-8

 7 "But blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD,
       whose confidence is in him.

 8 He will be like a tree planted by the water
       that sends out its roots by the stream.
       It does not fear when heat comes;
       its leaves are always green.
       It has no worries in a year of drought
       and never fails to bear fruit."

 Praise the Lord because confidence in him and his word is always rewarded by blessings.


----------



## Laela (Nov 4, 2009)

_We tend to operate on our own level of understanding, and as such we also suffer at the lack of understanding. I thank you, Lord, that my Salvation is in Your Hands. Man doesn't have the capacity of your Mercy, Love and Grace._

For this, I am grateful, as I continue to grow in You.  

~Selah


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still singing and praising! God is good! 

_Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem. (Zephaniah 3:14)_​


----------



## Laela (Nov 5, 2009)

When it reigns, it pours...    I got a new listing today..so, one more for the inventory.  

The good in life always outweighs the bad when we stay praised up. 

God is Faithful, he really is!!! I'll never stop praising him. 


Isaiah 52:7
_"How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him
that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace;
that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation;
that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth! _

Song:
Our God Reigns


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 5, 2009)

Laela said:


> When it reigns, it pours...  I got a new listing today..so, one more for the inventory.
> 
> The good in life always outweighs the bad when we stay praised up.
> 
> ...


 


 Praise God !!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 5, 2009)

Laela said:


> When it reigns, it pours...    I got a new listing today..so, one more for the inventory.
> 
> The good in life always outweighs the bad when we stay praised up.
> 
> ...



Praise the Lord! So good to hear good news, yes God really is faithful!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 5, 2009)

Psalm 27:4-6 (New International Version)

 4 One thing I ask of the LORD,
       this is what I seek:
       that I may dwell in the house of the LORD
       all the days of my life,
       to gaze upon the beauty of the LORD
       and to seek him in his temple.

 5 For in the day of trouble
       he will keep me safe in his dwelling;
       he will hide me in the shelter of his tabernacle
       and set me high upon a rock.

 6 Then my head will be exalted
       above the enemies who surround me;
       at his tabernacle will I sacrifice with shouts of joy;
       I will sing and make music to the LORD.

All honor praise and glory unto God ! Glory to God!


----------



## Laela (Nov 5, 2009)

This is one of my fave Psalms (which makes no sense, because I love all the Psalms   )  
But David sang this one when he fled his own son Absalom.... 
I believe God is in tune with our cries as equally as when we praise. So today I ask, can a cry to God be a form of praise? I think so, because that cry also gives thanks to him for his everlasting protection to those who love him and run *TO *him -- not away from him in time of need.

Continue To Be blessed, Praising Ladies!  

*Psalm 3*

_1Lord, how are they increased that trouble me! many are they that rise up against me.

 2Many there be which say of my soul, There is no help for him in God. *~ Selah.*

 3But thou, O LORD, art a shield for me; my glory, and the lifter up of mine head.

 4I cried unto the LORD with my voice, and he heard me out of his holy hill. *~Selah.*

 5I laid me down and slept; I awaked; for the LORD sustained me.

 6I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people, that have set themselves against me round about.

 7Arise, O LORD; save me, O my God: for thou hast smitten all mine enemies upon the cheek bone; thou hast broken the teeth of the ungodly.

 8Salvation belongeth unto the LORD: thy blessing is upon thy people. *~Selah.*_


----------



## Laela (Nov 6, 2009)

Let the Redeemed of the Lord say so and it is so.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 6, 2009)

ultrasuede said:


> Psalm 27:4-6 (New International Version)
> 
> 5 For in the day of trouble
> he will keep me safe in his dwelling;
> ...


 
LOVE THOSE PARTS!!!



Laela said:


> This is one of my fave Psalms (which makes no sense, because I love all the Psalms   )
> But David sang this one when he fled his own son Absalom....
> I believe God is in tune with our cries as equally as when we praise. So today I ask, can a cry to God be a form of praise? I think so, because that cry also gives thanks to him for his everlasting protection to those who love him and run *TO *him -- not away from him in time of need.
> 
> ...


 
Byron Cage sings a gorgeous song to this psalm! I'll come back after work and post the link.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2009)

Subscribing to read thoroughly later.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 6, 2009)

Ephesians 3:14 For this reason I bow my knees to the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,[c] 15 from whom the whole family in heaven and earth is named, 16 that He would grant you, according to the riches of His glory, to be strengthened with might through His Spirit in the inner man, 17 that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith; that you, being rooted and grounded in love, 18 may be able to comprehend with all the saints what is the width and length and depth and height— 19 to know the love of Christ which passes knowledge; that you may be filled with all the fullness of God.
20 Now to Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us, 21 to Him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus to all generations, forever and ever. Amen.

All praise to God who is able to do exceedingly above all that we ask or think.


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2009)

Amen to that!

This is the day that the Lord has made; I will rejoice and be glad in it. 

Thank Him for that tasty whole tilapia dish we enjoyed today; thank Him for the light breeze that made for perfect weather. Thank Him for my hubby who has such a great sense of humor.  He had me cracking up today. Thank Him for the hard work he's sent my way..very productive day... and I could go on and on.

God is Awesome!




ultrasuede said:


> All praise to God who is able to do exceedingly above all that we ask or think.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Heb 13:15* 
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]15 By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually, that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to his name. [/SIZE][/FONT]*

*Some days it starts off as a sacrifice, but it always ends up blessing me. Motivated to keep pushing forward, closer to my ultimate blessing day by day (and receiving every other blessing on the way). *


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 9, 2009)

1 Peter 2:9 But you are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, His own special people, that you may proclaim the praises of Him who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light; 10 who once were not a people but are now the people of God, who had not obtained mercy but now have obtained mercy.

Praise the Lord and proclaim his praises because he is merciful and has called us into his marvelous light.


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2009)

_The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases, his mercies never come to an end; they are new every morning_ 
​- *Lamentations 3:22-23 *

Just Like Rain...

Thank you for the Rain -- again, Lord. I'm not complaining...not one bit. Showers of blessing falling on the land on the sea. I thank you for this day and I will rejoice and be glad in it! For with the rain comes renewal and a sign of your Promise. 


Psalms 147:8
_He covers the sky with clouds, he supplies the earth with rain, and maketh the grass grow on the hills._


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 11, 2009)

Laela said:


> _The steadfast love of the Lord never ceases, his mercies never come to an end; they are new every morning_
> - *Lamentations 3:22-23 *
> 
> Just Like Rain...
> ...


 
AMEN! It has been raining here for the past couple days but I won't complain either. I will take it as a sign that he is raining on my life so that some seeds that I have been planting for a while can grow and blossom - VERY SOON!!!!  So what if I get a little wet in the meantime?


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 11, 2009)

Jeremiah 17: 7Blessed is the man that trusteth in the LORD, and whose hope the LORD is.

 8For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters, and that spreadeth out her roots by the river, and shall not see when heat cometh, but her leaf shall be green; and shall not be careful in the year of drought, neither shall cease from yielding fruit. 

All praise be to unto the Lord for the favor granted to us when we trust him.


----------



## Laela (Nov 12, 2009)

_**Singing**__* If it had not been for the Lord on my side... where would I be?*_

Psalm 124

 If it had not been the LORD who was on our side, now may Israel say;

 If it had not been the LORD who was on our side, when men rose up against us:

 Then they had swallowed us up quick, when their wrath was kindled against us:

 Then the waters had overwhelmed us, the stream had gone over our soul:

 Then the proud waters had gone over our soul.

 Blessed be the LORD, who hath not given us as a prey to their teeth.

 Our soul is escaped as a bird out of the snare of the fowlers: the snare is broken, and we are escaped.

 Our help is in the name of the LORD, who made heaven and earth.


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 12, 2009)

Laela said:


> _**Singing**__* If it had not been for the Lord on my side... where would I be?*[/._


_


I'm singing right along with you. Amen_


----------



## Laela (Nov 16, 2009)

I believe that church is a place to get the Word, to get my mind renewed, to get instruction, to be reproved. 

I love my church!  and I thank God for my pastor today.

I won't lose heart as the inward man is being renewed. The world didn't give me my Joy, so the world can't take it away. 



Song: World Didn't Give It To Me
_* by Shirley Caesar*_


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 16, 2009)

I praise and thank the Lord today for an unexpected refund on a bill that substantially reduced the amount that I had to pay on this bill. And that was very much a blessing! Hallellujah! Praise the Lord!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 16, 2009)

_*Congratulations *_on that small victory!  


I'm PRAISING GOD right along with you! 






ultrasuede said:


> I praise and thank the Lord today for an unexpected refund on a bill that substantially reduced the amount that I had to pay on this bill. And that was very much a blessing! Hallellujah! Praise the Lord!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm so glad that God never changes  
_
Through the ages your love hasn't changed
Through the ages we will bless your name!_

*VERSE:*
Rev. 15:2-3
They held harps given them by God 3and sang the song of Moses the servant of God and the song of the Lamb:
_ "Great and marvelous are your deeds,
      Lord God Almighty.
   Just and true are your ways,
     King of the ages._

*SONG:*
You are my God by Adam Cunningham


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 19, 2009)

Hebrews 4:12 For the word of God is living and powerful, and sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing even to the division of soul and spirit, and of joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart. 13 And there is no creature hidden from His sight, but all things are naked and open to the eyes of Him to whom we must give account.

 I thank and praise the Lord that his word is  ever  so powerful and effective.

Song-There is power, power wonder working power in the precious blood of the Lamb.


----------



## Laela (Nov 19, 2009)

ITA..there is Power in the blood!
John 15:13
_Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends._

Today I'm thanking God for my brother, who is in the military and is also celebrating his birthday today overseas, while serving others. He's covered with the Precious Blood of Jesus, along with all the other men and women who dedicate their lives, so others would live in peace and freedom.

Amen


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> ITA..there is Power in the blood!
> John 15:13
> _Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends._


 
Thank God for His love and POWER!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 19, 2009)

Took the test for the Census Bureau and I PASSED! Praise God! I before I took the test - I was just thanking and praising God in Advance for success for every person who took the test. Our group did very, very, well-Praise God!


----------



## Laela (Nov 19, 2009)

True dat! 



Butterfly08 said:


> Thank God for His love and POWER!







Highly Favored8 said:


> Took the test for the Census Bureau and I PASSED! Praise God! I before I took the test - I was just thanking and praising God in Advance for success for every person who took the test. Our group did very, very, well-Praise God!




_Congratulations_ on passing that test, Favored!  

Praise Him, indeed....   It's a blessing to be a blessing to others and your testimony is a great testament of this.

Stay blessed!


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2009)

“_Children too are a gift from the LORD, the fruit of the womb, a reward_” – Psalm 127:3

I have a new grandnephew, who just happened to make his entry into this world on my brother's birthday yesterday. I'm all 

“_I sing for joy at the works of Your hands_” – Psalm 92:4

I love babies!! Praise the Lord today!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 20, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Took the test for the Census Bureau and I PASSED! Praise God! I before I took the test - I was just thanking and praising God in Advance for success for every person who took the test. Our group did very, very, well-Praise God!



Praise the Lord for your good news!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 20, 2009)

Laela said:


> “_Children too are a gift from the LORD, the fruit of the womb, a reward_” – Psalm 127:3
> 
> I have a new grandnephew, who just happened to make his entry into this world on my brother's birthday yesterday. I'm all
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the birth of your new nephew!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 21, 2009)

Laela said:


> “_Children too are a gift from the LORD, the fruit of the womb, a reward_” – Psalm 127:3
> 
> I have a new grandnephew, who just happened to make his entry into this world on my brother's birthday yesterday. I'm all
> 
> ...


 

Yes, they are. Congratulations!


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2009)

*Psalm 95:1-6 *
_"O come, let us sing unto the LORD: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation.
Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms.
For the LORD is a great God, and a great King above all gods.
In his hand are the deep places of the earth: the strength of the hills is his also.
The sea is his, and he made it: and his hands formed the dry land.
O come, let us worship and bow down: let us kneel before the LORD our maker." _


I thank God today for Family, friends and food on my table, every day. Most important, I thank God for providing for those in need, the lonely and the sick and shut-in. I pray that God bless them, that they'll benefit from the blessed ones who are running around preparing meals and gearing up to 'give'. That is what the holidays are all about. Giving.

As the 'holiday' draws near, people are starting to get nicer. Folks don't cut you off on the road or they smile next to you at the traffic light. Too funny..  But I'll receive what I get from folks this 'season', knowing the true joy that exudes on the outside has nothing to do with any Turkey or gifts and is a yearlong thing!  

Amen!

*Song:*
Bow down & Worship Him by Paul S. Morton


----------

